# 2500 Watt 400ah Solar Generator



## DeltaForcePower (Jun 2, 2020)

When it comes to having emergency backup, a good solar generator makes the most sense. They don't use gas and don't emit harmful fumes. Gas is usually in very short supply during an emergency or disaster so you can't really rely on a gas gen. The 2500w 400ah from Delta Force Power.com is large enough to keep your fridge running, plus you can run a microwave and coffee maker and have lights.


----------



## diamondjim (Aug 19, 2014)

Or you can build your own Solar Generator, as I'm in the throes of doing at the moment.
I've had the plans for 6 years and just got interested again. The parts are arriving daily and more are due this week. Always one to push my mind (or what's left of it at 78) I'm building my own LiFeSO4 12V battery. Have 2 100 watt solar panels (may build an MIT solar tower next after the unit is operational, 3000W/6000W inverter and MMPT controller etc. etc.
Looking forward to the challenge AND the positive results.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

diamondjim said:


> Or you can build your own Solar Generator, as I'm in the throes of doing at the moment.
> I've had the plans for 6 years and just got interested again. The parts are arriving daily and more are due this week. Always one to push my mind (or what's left of it at 78) I'm building my own LiFeSO4 12V battery. Have 2 100 watt solar panels (may build an MIT solar tower next after the unit is operational, 3000W/6000W inverter and MMPT controller etc. etc.
> Looking forward to the challenge AND the positive results.


Did you find plans for this on the internet? Sounds like it would be an interesting project for the handsome husband.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

diamondjim said:


> ........I'm building my own LiFeSO4 12V battery. ...........


You're actually building a battery? :vs_whistle:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

A 12 volt battery bank and 200 total watts of power sounds pretty small for a 3000 watt inverter and running a fridge. And you won’t be running your 120 volt fridge very long on a 400 amphr battery bank. I’m not trying to be rude or rain on your parade, just speaking from experience.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> A 12 volt battery bank and 200 total watts of power sounds pretty small for a 3000 watt inverter and running a fridge. And you won't be running your 120 volt fridge very long on a 400 amphr battery bank. I'm not trying to be rude or rain on your parade, just speaking from experience.


I have a grand total of 400aH in my system, and ran my fridge and freezer for 3 days last week, using a 4000w inverter.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Yep! And I’m willing to bet you had sunshine and a lot more that 200 watts of panels


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> Yep! And I'm willing to bet you had sunshine and a lot more that 200 watts of panels


You lose. 80 watts.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Ok. You win. Yours is bigger!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

duplicate post and I don't know how either.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

By the way. The OP is a spammer that I missed. His site has one review and it isn’t good.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

DeltaForcePower said:


> When it comes to having emergency backup, a good solar generator makes the most sense. They don't use gas and don't emit harmful fumes. Gas is usually in very short supply during an emergency or disaster so you can't really rely on a gas gen. The 2500w 400ah from Delta Force Power.com is large enough to keep your fridge running, plus you can run a microwave and coffee maker and have lights.


First, we are preppers, We plan for outages, Myself, I have plenty of gasoline, propane and diesel stored for my gensets.

Gas is rotated out in a two year cycle.

Your system is useless up here in the northeast where oil burners need to be run in the winter,

then there are motors for water and air circulation and heat transfer, well pumps heat pumps.

Did you come here just to huck you product?


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

If you want to talk Delta Force.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Not trying to offend anyone here, but from what I see advertised as “solar generators” , they usually aren’t telling the whole truth. Selling you a 2000, 3000, or even a 4000 watt inverter sounds impressive as hell. The screw job is in the 100 amp-hr battery they are selling you with it. Assuming conventional battery technology, you are advised to only discharge to max 50%. So now we are down to 50 amp-hrs capacity at 12 volts. That only translates to 5 amp-hrs at 120 volts. 5 amp-hrs may run some LED lights for a good while, but it isn’t going to run anything with a motor for very long. Think pellet stove, fridge, pump, or freezer. I’m not saying these systems are totally useless, but buyer beware.

Then on the charging side, look at panel capacity. Solar panels never put out rated capacity. And they are only at max capacity few a few hours daily at local noon assuming sunny conditions. So beware. It may take you solar generator kit panels a couple of days to recharge your battery with the supplied panels. And that is assuming you aren’t using the batteries to power anything while recharging.

So I’m not saying all solar generator kits are bad or useless. I’m just saying do your homework and know exactly what you are buying. Years ago I looked into buying a Harmon battery backup system for my Harmon pellet stove. The setup was very expensive and would only keep the stove running for a few hours. It wouldn’t even power the stove thru the night.
So do your homework and fully understand what you are buying.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Not trying to offend anyone here, but from what I see advertised as "solar generators" , they usually aren't telling the whole truth. Selling you a 2000, 3000, or even a 4000 watt inverter sounds impressive as hell. The screw job is in the 100 amp-hr battery they are selling you with it. Assuming conventional battery technology, you are advised to only discharge to max 50%. So now we are down to 50 amp-hrs capacity at 12 volts. That only translates to 5 amp-hrs at 120 volts. 5 amp-hrs may run some LED lights for a good while, but it isn't going to run anything with a motor for very long. Think pellet stove, fridge, pump, or freezer. I'm not saying these systems are totally useless, but buyer beware.
> 
> Then on the charging side, look at panel capacity. Solar panels never put out rated capacity. And they are only at max capacity few a few hours daily at local noon assuming sunny conditions. So beware. It may take you solar generator kit panels a couple of days to recharge your battery with the supplied panels. And that is assuming you aren't using the batteries to power anything while recharging.
> 
> ...


I use to have two pellet stoves, bought them when pellets were half the price of oil for equal BTU's.

They were used to supplement the oil burners in really cold weather, used 5 tons a year.

There was a fire at one of the pellet companies in Canada, doubled the prices, and you were limited on purchase of them.

Insult to injury, they then started charging for delivery of them at the same time because I am in the country.

I had at one time thought of making a pellet press not an extruder and doing my own,

but the local sawmill had a contract for the sale of all his sawdust, the other place uses the stuff to heat the building with.

Out went the pellet stoves and in went the propane non electric heaters, yes the do have fans that are not really needed.

As a matter of fact one blower died 3 years ago, bought a replacement, have not put it in yet, haven't needed it.

I get the tanks (my own) filled locally with no problems, and no waiting for a truck to arrive whenever they feel like it.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I went to a hand fired coal stove.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> I went to a hand fired coal stove.


My big wood stove has refractory liner to burn coal, but it is now too expensive here and no delivery.

I grew up firing the furnace in the cellar, had a coal bunker that held 2 tons of coal in it.

I remember the cost was $18.00 a ton, delivered, back then.

I watched the oil burners replace the coal in furnaces in the neighborhood over a few years, ours was about the last to go.

They just took the door off and inserted a oil gun.

One of the best jobs I had in the army early on was being a fireman.

Took care of the water heater and heat, all coal fired.

No KP or guard duty was allowed, just take care of the furnace and water heater.

In from the field 2 hours early everyday.

They asked in a formation if anyone in the company knew how to burn coal, about 6 guys responded out of about 150.

Went to fireman's school for a day to be certified.

This was in AIT.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I've been looking at getting a setup.

Local CL has used panels : Trina 245 watt solar panel.
60 cell unit produces 33 volts DC average. Used condition without inverter. 12 panels available. Voltage production is based on available sun light.

Is this a good deal? I thought these, a couple golf cart batteries, and a controler/inverter would give me a good start at solar.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> I've been looking at getting a setup.
> 
> Local CL has used panels : Trina 245 watt solar panel.
> 60 cell unit produces 33 volts DC average. Used condition without inverter. 12 panels available. Voltage production is based on available sun light.
> ...


Depends on the price. Compare the panels to the price of new. 12 of these panels is alot! If the price is right, I'd jump on it. If you are going to go with a system this big, go 24 volts DC, not 12 volts.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Depends on the price. Compare the panels to the price of new. 12 of these panels is alot! If the price is right, I'd jump on it. If you are going to go with a system this big, go 24 volts DC, not 12 volts.


I wasn't planning on all 12 panels. They are only $60 each. Maybe 2-4 to get started.

They are for 24V, output is 33V full sun. That's why I considered golf cart batteries. 12V bat bank would have to wires in series.

If I don't do this, I'm looking at 3kW military diesel genset (Yanmar diesel). They do 120/240V and should handle a surge for wellpump if that's only load. They also have fuel pump so could run off my 275-gal heating oil tank.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

If you are planning on 4 panels, buy at least 6 and maybe 8. You will be upgrading later on and you can’t beat the price. And as far as the genny, buy it too. I have a solar set up AND a 3 kw army generator. If you have an oil furnace you already a big diesel fuel tank to feed the genny.

BTW, I started with 400 watts of panels and I am now up to 1000 (soon to be 1200)


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> If you are planning on 4 panels, buy at least 6 and maybe 8. You will be upgrading later on and you can't beat the price. And as far as the genny, buy it too. I have a solar set up AND a 3 kw army generator. If you have an oil furnace you already a big diesel fuel tank to feed the genny.
> 
> BTW, I started with 400 watts of panels and I am now up to 1000 (soon to be 1200)


I can't swing a genny and solar right now. Might get some panels and finish the setup later. I think the genny would be better for immediate future (if my oil tank is full), as I have wood heat.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I started out with a new Honda 2KW inverter gen instead of the battery backup for the pellet stove. BTW, 2kw rationed properly will do an awful lot for you. Then some time later I started with the 400 watt solar setup. Maybe 2 years later I bought the 3kw military generator. Over all those years I gradually upgraded the solar power components. Ya can’t do in all at once. Too expensive.


----------



## LDSreliance (Sep 2, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> You lose. 80 watts.


No offense, but what you are claiming is mathematically impossible. Is there more to the story?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

LDSreliance said:


> No offense, but what you are claiming is mathematically impossible. Is there more to the story?


Um... maybe the fact that you don't run anything off the solar panels.... you run it off the the batteries.


----------



## LDSreliance (Sep 2, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Um... maybe the fact that you don't run anything off the solar panels.... you run it off the the batteries.


That is what I am talking about. Even if you are using a very efficient chest freezer and a small dorm fridge, you are still looking at about 600Ah for 3 days of use. And that is before you account for the inefficiency of the inverter and power lost through your cables and connectors.

If you are going to brag about something at least make sure it is possible to do.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

LDSreliance said:


> That is what I am talking about. Even if you are using a very efficient chest freezer and a small dorm fridge, you are still looking at about 600Ah for 3 days of use. And that is before you account for the inefficiency of the inverter and power lost through your cables and connectors.
> 
> If you are going to brag about something at least make sure it is possible to do.


Again with the assumptions.

I don't turn the system on and let it run 24/7.

I turn it on, let the fridge and freezer cool down, then turn it off. I can then leave the power off for 6-8 hours with no ill effects. STARTING a refrigeration compressor is where most of the power is used... NOT running it.

If you're going to tell someone a liar, at least get your _own_ facts in order first.


----------



## LDSreliance (Sep 2, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Again with the assumptions.
> 
> I don't turn the system on and let it run 24/7.
> 
> ...


Can you please point me to where you specified that information? How am I or anyone supposed to know that? Anyone reading your statement thinks that you actually powered a fridge and freezer for 3 days with your tiny setup. So you let everyone in the thread, including the people responding to you in disbelief, think that you did all this with a 400Ah battery bank and an 80W panel. The only difference is I know that it isn't possible.

So now there might be people on here that read this thread and ignorantly think they can run a fridge and freezer now for 3 days with your setup. And I get dozens of emails and video comments a month from people like that wondering why their system isn't working because so and so on some internet forum making grandiose claims or on Youtube with some clickbait video told them it would work.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

LDSreliance said:


> ........think that you did all this with a 400Ah battery bank and an 80W panel. The only difference is I know that it isn't possible.
> .......


And you know this because................ you've actually tried it and failed, or just read it in a book somewhere?

Perhaps you should go back to plugging your sales.

FWIW, I'm not going to spend any more bandwidth on you.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Based on this tread, I just tried running my 7 cubic foot chest freezer on a 600 amp-hr battery bank to see how long it would go. I left the year old freezer run round the clock. Full disclaimer; the battery bank is 5 years old but it has been well maintained and never discharged below 75% capacity. I got 48 hours and the batteries were down to about 50% by specific gravity readings. I disconnected the batts from the solar panels or this test so the batteries were on their own.


----------



## LDSreliance (Sep 2, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> And you know this because................ you've actually tried it and failed, or just read it in a book somewhere?
> 
> Perhaps you should go back to plugging your sales.
> 
> FWIW, I'm not going to spend any more bandwidth on you.


Yes, I have tried exactly those kind of scenarios. I do real world testing on almost all of my projects (whether I film it for Youtube or not) but I also do the math beforehand to verify the theory and parameters are going to work before I waste money and time on a project.

I have no interest in getting in a pissing contest, either. But if there is misinformation or clickbait being spread that is going to lead people to having a bad experience with solar I am going to jump in and correct it every time.


----------



## LDSreliance (Sep 2, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Based on this tread, I just tried running my 7 cubic foot chest freezer on a 600 amp-hr battery bank to see how long it would go. I left the year old freezer run round the clock. Full disclaimer; the battery bank is 5 years old but it has been well maintained and never discharged below 75% capacity. I got 48 hours and the batteries were down to about 50% by specific gravity readings. I disconnected the batts from the solar panels or this test so the batteries were on their own.


See, now that is a believable, realistic result. You ran a chest freezer, which is highly efficient and a pretty small load, for 48 hours and consumed approximately 300Ah. Even if the batteries are under-performing and you would have only used 250Ah with a brand new battery bank, that is still a far cry from his claims that a 400Ah battery bank ran a fridge (much higher load than a freezer - at least double) and a freezer for 72 hours.


----------

